

Azure interruption to Cloud Services, Virtual Machines Websites - chris-at
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/#

======
jpalomaki
According to the status panel this is quite widespread. I'm having problems
connecting to one cloud service in North Europe. Two others in the same region
are working fine.

~~~
campbellmorgan
My North Europe services are down too. Strangely it seems to be their load
balancers that aren't working as i can ssh in fine...

------
anonbanker
Microsoft: Where Do You Want To Go Today?

